

Could Chicken Embryos Produce Dinosaurs? - Freebytes
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/08/25/chicken-dinosaur.html

======
Freebytes
"Welcome to Jurassic Farm!"

------
onreact-com
This story has been already covered last week:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=788073>

It's still a waste of time.

